
Facebook’s Giant Internet-Beaming Drone Finally Takes Flight - mrb
http://www.wired.com/2016/07/facebooks-giant-internet-beaming-drone-finally-takes-flight/
======
vkuruthers
How is this practical & cost effective vs. satellites?

